# WARSAW | Studio | 102m | U/C



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by *rndm.stranger*:



























[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





By *mickam*:


















[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com





And *sojuz*:



























[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]


^^ @Piotr:) Czy masz może takowe zdjęcie (z perspektywy Ronda Daszyńskiego); tylko bez "przybliżenia"? Nie ale mogę jutro zrobić :)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

The view from Varso Tower (by me)



















Visualisation by* MartinSQ:*


















[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]


Po zbudowaniu wszystkich; 3- kondygnacji podziemnych. Dodatkowo, w przypadku realizacji inwestycji "Studio"; nie przewiduję opóźnień. Tzn. po osiągnięciu poziomu "0", przez "część wieżową"; nastąpi budowa m.in. wysokich filarów żelbetowych, które stanowić będą podstawę, pod lobby.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by kdauksz:




































[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]


Trzy strzały z okna:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by sojuz:

*21.10.*











*01.12*











*12.12.*


















[Wola] Studio [102m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------

